
LiveWB – satellite weather image background changer for Linux - SkarmoutsosV
https://github.com/skarmoutsosv/LiveWB
======
Spone
Is there a sample of the generated background image available somewhere?

~~~
justingood
The URLs can be grabbed from the config directory
([https://github.com/skarmoutsosv/LiveWB/tree/master/config](https://github.com/skarmoutsosv/LiveWB/tree/master/config))

The three types are, for example:
[http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/latestImages/EUMETSAT_M...](http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/latestImages/EUMETSAT_MSG_IR108EColor-
westernEurope.jpg)
[http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/latestImages/EUMETSAT_M...](http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/latestImages/EUMETSAT_MSG_RGB-12-12-9i-segment4.jpg)
[http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/latestImages/EUMETSAT_M...](http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/latestImages/EUMETSAT_MSG_MPE-
centralEurope.jpg)

------
JorgeGT
Neat! However it could be great if EUMETSAT allowed open access to the Rapid
Scan High-Rate SEVIRI data, allowing us to have 5-min, hi-res updates.
[http://www.eumetsat.int/website/home/Data/MeteosatServices/R...](http://www.eumetsat.int/website/home/Data/MeteosatServices/RapidScanningService/index.html)

------
SkarmoutsosV
As you have asked, I created a webpage which includes some sample images at
[http://skarmoutsosv.github.io/LiveWB/](http://skarmoutsosv.github.io/LiveWB/)

------
moftz
I was about to fork this for KDE but then realized it strictly uses EU
satelite images, hence _EU_ METSAT. The US pictures aren't ideal.

